# WORKSHOP Floating Roof Seals



## رمزة الزبير (27 أبريل 2012)

WORKSHOP Floating Roof Seals
نرفق ملف بخصوص مانع التبخر للأسقف العائمة بخزانات الوقود ويوضح مزايا السقف العائم والمشاكل بالأسقف الثابتة وبعض المواضيع الهامة التي تهم مهندسي النفط.
ملف ممتاز.أسـالكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 أبريل 2012)

موضوع يستحق الشكر والتقدير
وفقك الله


----------

